# Could this scuff be buffed out with DA?



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Hi guys. I've got a corsa with a scuff on the off side rear arch and I'm wondering if I could sort it out myself before going down the smart repair route, it's a scuff which has no deep scratches.

My idea was to wet and dry then try something like megs compound or G3 scratch remover, what would you try?





roll a die.com


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks as if there is a sizeable chunk missing from the front of the wheel arch. That looks too deep to me.


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

*Corsa*

It's like a flake of paint is missing it's not deep at all


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

You might lessen the lighter scuffs, but start with something mild like a clay bar, then work up in severity of cut from mild cut, medium cut. I’d only resort to wetsandingwhen you have to.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

benjiV50 said:


> It's like a flake of paint is missing it's not deep at all


That's as deep as you can get! If the paint is missing that's it... You can't polish it out - there's no paint left to polish!

T
You may be able to slightly reduce the appearance of some of the scratches, but that probably needs a rub down and respray.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Except for the scuff highlighted by Kerr all the scratches should pretty much go away. I dont think wet sanding will be needed


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

benjiV50 said:


> It's like a flake of paint is missing it's not deep at all


I had to quote this, just because.

Pictures are too unclear to give an accurate diagnosis, but it does appear that much of it will polish out, just be very wary of the panel edge and the swage line as they are ripe for striking through.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

do a simple test pour water if the scratch is not visible you can do sanding/polishing if is it needs repainting


----------

